# Spearfishing question



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm new to spearguns I've done a lot of hawian sling spearfishing in the Bahamas. I was wondering what speargun is good for here? I'd mostly be jumping in at weed lines seeing what I can find. Any suggestions?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Impossible to get one perfect answer to this age old question.
For Quality vs Performance vs Price - I like AB Biller Mahogany Guns in a 42 or 48. If you want to spend more with a little extra power, go with a Riffe. If you're just hopping in on weedlines, you may want a european style rail gun for more speed in pointing - Hammerhead, Mares, or Cressi. Lots of other brands at all price points out there.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I appreciate it! So I'm looking for a 42 or 48?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

for open water the longer the better


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Can't go wrong with a 48 biller mahogany or riffe C2 class padauk. I shot JBL and biller until I upgraded to a riffe. The new JBL's (m8 trigger) tend to have some trigger problems. Mine did.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Also, if you could talk this guy down a bit, you would have yourself a stellar deal on (so i hear) one of the best production guns around.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

My birthdays mid march I'll probably wait till then to get it as a birthday present. If it's around then I'll def go for it


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a JBL woody Magnum that I would sell for $225it is a super gun I have shot a lot of large fish with send me a message if you're interested I can text you some pictures if you would like


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Now Toner, if you sell ALL your big guns, I don't want that used as an excuse when I school ya!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Railguns such as Rob Allen or the ones mentioned above are much more maneuverable when freediving. I use a 120cm for most hunting in the gulf (rigs and wrecks) If you are looking to hunt large dolphin, wahoo or tuna then you may need something with more range and also a floatline/float setup. Stop by Benthic Ocean Sports if you are near Destin and Mike can school you on gun types and their uses as well as float and reel setups.That koah is nice. I shoot a 150 Koah Bluewater Euro for open water/ bluewater spearing.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

skram said:


> Railguns such as Rob Allen or the ones mentioned above are much more maneuverable when freediving. I use a 120cm for most hunting in the gulf (rigs and wrecks) If you are looking to hunt large dolphin, wahoo or tuna then you may need something with more range and also a floatline/float setup. Stop by Benthic Ocean Sports if you are near Destin and Mike can school you on gun types and their uses as well as float and reel setups.That koah is nice. I shoot a 150 Koah Bluewater Euro for open water/ bluewater spearing.



Thanks I'll def stop by and talk to him when I get a chance! I need a good explanation of where to start I guess! Appreciate it


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Sam, come by the shop youngblood. Have a pretty good selection you can put your hands on and check out. Happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Addict'd said:


> Thanks Sam, come by the shop youngblood. Have a pretty good selection you can put your hands on and check out. Happy to answer any questions you have.



I'll probably stop by next weekend! I'm studying for my captains test this weekend.


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

All we use is the Cressi Geronimo 110. We have 4 of them, and they are perfect for here. Have shot Black Snapper to ajs and everything in between.
Heres one in use if your interested. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imli-vKXrGM


----------

